# Wild hogs in southern Missouri?



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

Are there alot? I know there are some but say in the Ozarks and south west Missouri? All of the land I have looked at brags about deer and Turkey but doesn't mention hogs. I actually would like to find a place with a healthy population of them. Are there areas with more than others?


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

I heard through the grapevine that some guys turned some loose on the Jacks Fork River so they would have some to chase with their dogs. Might do some checking there...


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Might as well move to southern arizona then, cause we got more wild pigs than you can shake a stick at!


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

Pigs or Javelina's? They are completely different.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Pugnacious said:


> Pigs or Javelina's? They are completely different.


* * * *
http://www.huntwildpig.com/state-specifics/arizona-pig-hunting/

You'll have to research MO. on your own.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Careful what you wish for. If you are thinking of relocating to an area and hoping that there might be a population of wild hogs, don't count on having any crops. Those things are like a bulldozer on four feet. The destruction they are doing to crops and livestock here in Tx., is unbelieveable and the darn things multiply almost as fast as rabbits. They were a novelty at one time, now, just a nuisance and a costly one at that.

.


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

ninny said:


> Careful what you wish for. If you are thinking of relocating to an area and hoping that there might be a population of wild hogs, don't count on having any crops. Those things are like a bulldozer on four feet. The destruction they are doing to crops and livestock here in Tx., is unbelieveable and the darn things multiply almost as fast as rabbits. They were a novelty at one time, now, just a nuisance and a costly one at that.
> 
> .


Thanks. I used to live in Texas. The biggest enemy to the farmers down there is themselves. I had hog dogs when I lived there and getting someone to let you hunt is nearly impossible. I don't mind them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

Wait. I live in Texas now. I forgot I just moved back. I'm working out of town right now. Haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

I just think that wild hogs would not be a "bragging" point b/c most consider them nuisence critters.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, there are wild pigs in Ozark County.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Near Romance...


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm from Texas and was starting to get out of going to hog dog bayings and into woods hunting when I moved up to Kansas only to find out hunting regulations are very different. They make it hard for you to hunt wild hogs. You can't call it hog hunting. You have to call it hog removal services and so forth. I went to a hog dog baying in Monett, MO so yes, there are hogs there. I've been wanting to get back into hog hunting. I only have one catahoula that has been lightly started on hogs. I am planning on getting another catahoula OR a catch dog pup. Haven't decided yet which. Let me know if you need some dog power.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

My dog's 2nd time in the bay pen at Monett, MO: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve986Ma6N98 At that time he was 8 months old. He has been on hogs more times after that video and is getting quite good at it. Just needs woods time.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

TedH71 said:


> My dog's 2nd time in the bay pen at Monett, MO: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve986Ma6N98 At that time he was 8 months old. He has been on hogs more times after that video and is getting quite good at it. Just needs woods time.


Very interesting....it was almost like a light went off at some point and he went from wandering around, to in the hog's face. Once he started in, he didn't want to stop.

Do you walk the dogs on a leash through the woods until they cut fresh scent, then loose them, or do they just wander until they hit something worth following up on?

Seems like you could take a dog to that protein feeder in the pic above and they'd go nuts. Some times it smells like a hog farm in the immediate area.


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info. That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes and no. The dog has to have the "want" to find hogs. Training is required but the instinct to go and find them is pure and comes from the inside. Oklahoma does not allow you to tether hogs for the dog to find them but allows them in cages while Texas allows tethered hogs. Not sure about Missouri. What people do is have a small hog tied or whatnot somewhere in the brush and the dog is sent out to accidentally bump into the hog and when the dog finds it and sounds the alarm, you're supposed to let the dog know it's OK to do so and then later on let the hog loose and let the dog deal with it and go on from there. My dog knows when the cut collar is put on that it's time to make a hog squeal and stay. He does need woods time. I am fairly confident if he was taken to where there is hog scent and he has the cut collar on him, that he would go and find the hog the best way he knows how off leash once he's brought to the general area where hog scent would be at. Some people run hounds..I like them except you don't want the hog to know the dog is coming or else the hog runs more. Cur dogs such as blackmouth cur, catahoula, mountain cur, etc...are silent on track until they're looking at the hog and baying up the hog and they're less likely to roam too far like hounds are prone to doing so. I'm probably going to invest in a catch dog pup whose sole duty is to charge up to the bayed up hog and catch it on the ear.

One more thing about cur dogs...they're able to work hogs and then later cattle. Hounds are limited in that sense. From what I've learned from observing other people who do both with their cur dogs is that they have a specific collar for a specific purpose so that way when the collar is placed on the dog, the dog knows what he/she is supposed to do and will ignore cattle when trying to find a hog and ignoring hogs when working cattle and they can be versatile enough to work squirrels in morning then hogs in the mid morning...cattle in the afternoon then ***** at night!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

TedH71 said:


> One more thing about cur dogs...they're able to work hogs and then later cattle. Hounds are limited in that sense. From what I've learned from observing other people who do both with their cur dogs is that they have a specific collar for a specific purpose so that way when the collar is placed on the dog, the dog knows what he/she is supposed to do and will ignore cattle when trying to find a hog and ignoring hogs when working cattle and they can be versatile enough to work squirrels in morning then hogs in the mid morning...cattle in the afternoon then ***** at night!


Good golly, those dogs are more intelligent and disciplined than the average human! It has got to be fun watching them work.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

We want them out of Missouri, so kill all you want. 

You can hunt the idiots that let them loose as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Around here mention of feral hogs on the place drops its value several thousasnd dollars, so no one is bragging about having them for sure.


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

One man's trash is another man's treasure. .......

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

All the feral hogs around my area can be traced back to livestock truck wrecks where the hogs were lost, and created a breeding population from there. If the conservation hears of someone releasing hogs so they have some to hunt they might ought to keep a tight lip or they will be paying some fines they ain't never even dreamed of!! Just pure stupid!!!!! There are plenty of places to go hunt hog without that kind of idiocy!! Maybe someone should release a couple dozen brown bear in their front yard!
I believe many of the razor back in AR, and maybe the border of Mo in a spot or two are considered wild tho trace back to the first pioneers coming to VA. anyway I read that but don,t know if its true??? I guess they could do DNA and see if they wanted too? Good luck, ray


----------

